# Reduced Pricing and Free Shipping on HID / Xenon Kits @ PFYC - PartsForYourCar.com



## PFYC (Jan 5, 2005)

*Lower pricing plus free shipping on HID/Xenon headlight conversion kits at PFYC - PartsForYourCar!*

We've negotiated lower pricing on our top of the line HID / Xenon headlight conversion kits and we're passing the savings along to our beloved customers and friends. Save even more this week by getting them shipped free in the lower 48 states.

*Use promo code HIDPOSITIVE until June 26, 2012* to receive your free shipping (offer valid in continental USA only).

*THESE HAVE A LIFETIME, NO HASSLE WARRANTY COVERING EVERY PART OF THE KIT - EVEN THE BULBS! Super easy to install, the tiny, all-digital ballasts are shock proof and have been tested in extreme environments such as snowmobiles, off-road dirtbikes, motorcycles, and other temperature and vibration extremes, so you know they'll work great for your car.*

*Description of the kits:*

A cutting edge, super small ballast, high quality bulbs, and lifetime warranty make this the best HID kit you can buy. We know less expensive kits are available, but this kit will beat any of them on quality and warranty and service hands down.

If you've ever wanted to upgrade your headlights to HID (also called xenon or high intensity discharge), PFYC has been searching for years for the right kit and we think we've finally found something that meets or exceeds our quality and design standards. Many higher-end cars come with HID headlights for a reason - they are three times as bright as halogens and light up the road like you've never experienced before. The light output is a pure white, closer to sunlight than the yellow tint of your standard halogen lights. Not even "white" halogen bulbs can compete with true HID lights.

This kit is made of the highest quality components like a fully digital, very small ballast and more. Unlike many others on the market, we back this up not only with excellent customer service, but also a lifetime warranty on all the parts of the kit including the bulbs! A quantity of 1 will give you a full set of two bulbs, two ballasts, two igniters, and installation instructions.

*NOTE: For off-road or exhibition use only. May not be approved for street use in your area. Please check local laws before purchasing.*

*Click below to get yours:*

----------------

*HID Xenon Head Light Conversion Kits at PFYC.com - PartsForYourCar*





----------------



----------------

To see a full line-up of our new 2004-2006 Pontiac GTO products, please click here.
To see a full line-up of our current GTO sales and specials, please click here.


----------

